# Is it necessary to wipe everything before nandroid restoring?



## Kancerstick (Dec 25, 2011)

just curious if you have to wipe data / system / cache / dalvic before restoring with CWM.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

No


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

I always do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Bots (Jul 16, 2011)

It is absolutely unnecessary to wipe before doing a nandroid restore. A nandroid restore is a complete backup of your whole phone. After restore, your phone will be in the EXACT same state it was in when you backed up, aside from your recovery and bootloader (assuming you didn't flash either.)


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

Even more to the point, looking at the recovery code, every partition that is nandroid restored is wiped before restoring anyway. So no.


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya I never do and backup quite a bit because I love screwing around haha. Should be fine not wiping. The restoring should do all the wiping for you.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

I always have. I don't know why, it just felt "cleaner"


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

TeeX said:


> I always have. I don't know why, it just felt "cleaner"


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

Been doing this for years now and I have restored a ton of nandroid backups and I've never wiped anything prior. I've also never had an issue with such a restore.

Good luck.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

TeeX said:


> I always have. I don't know why, it just felt "cleaner"


At one point (years ago), there were bugs and you had to wipe either cache or Dalvik, I forget. Not now though.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> At one point (years ago), there were bugs and you had to wipe either cache or Dalvik, I forget. Not now though.


It was usually Dalvik.

I wipe out of habit. It only takes a few seconds.

As a side note, given the article about Android user using their phones while sitting on the toilet, how does that affect the wiping?!?


----------



## Skyboxer1968 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well if you wipe when your done, the phone won't boot









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

